# Murray Snowblower



## Ribob (Nov 13, 2004)

I am looking for the shop manual/owners manual for my 8hp 24 inch Murray "Ultra" Snowblower. Also, I also am looking to find a parts website to order a new blade. (One of the two is bent causing its shear pin to keep snapping. Thanks, Bob


----------



## bbnissan (Nov 7, 2004)

If you can give me a model number I may be able to help you.


----------

